# اصعب سؤال اخطر اختيار !!!!!



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

*اصعب سؤال اخطر اختيار !!!!!



هل تقبل بشريك حياتك (ابكم ولا أصم).. جاوب بكل صراحة وبدون مجاملة ..
موضــوع واتمنى الكل يجاوب بصراحه..

اول شي ((فتاة)) :-

لــو كُــنتِ مخــطوبة أو تقدم ليكى إنسان..
مـــــــــــؤدب..
صاحب أخلاق عاليه ..
لــديه وظيفه مــرموقه..**

مــحتـــــــــرم..
وســــيم..
لديه القدرة على توفيير كل متطلبات الحياة الــزوجيه..
ولكـــــــــــــن أبكــــم >> لايتــكلم
هــل تــقبليــن به زوجا لك؟

ثاني شي ((شاب)) :-

لــو أحببت أيهاا الــــرجل إمـــرأة
جميــــله..
ذات أخلاق عاااليه ومتدينة ..
مــحتـــــــــــــــرمه..
قادرة على تحمل هموم الكــون من أجلك..
حنـــــــــــــونه..
مـــــــــــــؤدبه..
ولكــــــن اكتشفت انها خـــرساء >> لاتتكـــــلم
هــل تقبل بهاا زوجـــةً لك؟؟
.........................................

أتمنى الكل يشارك بنااات وشبااب

واتمنـــــــــــــــى تكون الأجابات صريحه..

(( وتقولوا الاسباب إلي تخليكم توافقون او 

ترفضون .. ))*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2010)

مممممم..
هو أكييييييد الأنسان الأبكم ده أنسان زينا يعنى 
بس المشكلة هتبقى فى طريقة التعامل مع بعض هتبقى صعبة 
أزاى انا ممكن أفهمه وهو أزاى كمان هيفهمنى !!
وبعدين أناااااا بحب الكلام هحكى مع مين بقى ههههه
مش عارفة بس هتبقى صعبة بالنسبة ليا أنا
ثانكس روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا مرمر يا قمر علي كلامك الصريح

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## spider boy (22 مارس 2010)

بصراحه موضوع جميل جدا جدا ويستاهل القراءه​


----------



## youhnna (22 مارس 2010)

*بصى روزي
اجمل مافى الامر فى حياة الشركة الزوجيه القدرة على التواصل
واكثر ادوات التواصل هو الكلام
تخيلى بدراسات الكتاب المقدس بيدينا دكتور علامه بس لكبر سنه مش بيسمع
تساليه سؤال ولا هو هنا نص الفايدة من كلامة بيطير فى الهوا
لان الاتصال الكامل مفقود
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويكون لك شريك كامل الاوصاف يسعد حياتك
ملحوظة:القدرات تختلف من شخص لاخر دى وجهه نظرى فقط​*


----------



## MATTEW (22 مارس 2010)

*الحب يخفي كل العيوب 

ومن يحب لا يري  و من يحب بصدق لن يهتم *


----------



## حبة خردل (22 مارس 2010)

*روزيتاااااا *

*اولاً ازيك واخبارك اية ومبتسأليش ليه*

*نخش بقي في الموضوع *

*يمكن انا لو كنت رديت علي الموضوع دة امبارح كان رأيي هيتغير خاااالص عن اللي هاقوله دلوقتي*

*هاقولك ان رأيي اتغير ليه*

*لي صديق في كنيستي وهو بمثابة اخي واكتر خطب انسانة من حوالي 3 شهور*

*الانسانة دي كان الكل يحلف بتربيتها وسلوكها الجيد وانها مؤدبة و و و و و و و و و و و و و و .......*

*امبارح بس اول ما ابتدوا يكلموا في الجد وبعد الفترة اللي قعد فيها معاها*..*بانت علي حقيقتها*

*اكتشف ان  .... بصي هو كلام مينفعش يتقال غير جملة واحدة هو قالهالي *


*"من فضلة القلب يتكلم  اللسان... كل إناء ينضح بما فيه"*​ 

*مفيش فرق بين اي حد خلقة ربنا طالما ربنا خالقه كدة *

*المهم هو ايه؟؟؟

 هل هو كويس فعلاً*

*هل بتاع ربنا بجد ..ولا منظره وخلاااص(رايح فين رايح الكنيسة ..جاي منين جاي من الخدمة)*

*يمكن قبل كده انا كنت باخد باللي انا بشوفه قدامي أو اللي عيني بتشوفه*

*بس دلوقتي خلاااااص اتعلمت*

سلام المسـ†ـيــــح​


----------



## vetaa (22 مارس 2010)

*بصى الحقيقه صعب
بس محدش عارف ارادة ربنا
ويعدين كده هنتفاهم ازاى يعنى
نضرب بعض ولا اية هههه


*​


----------



## vetaa (22 مارس 2010)

بس رايك اية انتى بقى
مش صاحبه الموضوع؟
وطباخ الموضوع بيرد عليه بقى
ههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

spider boy قال:


> بصراحه موضوع جميل جدا جدا ويستاهل القراءه​


 

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل

مرورك اسعدني


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *بصى روزي​*
> *اجمل مافى الامر فى حياة الشركة الزوجيه القدرة على التواصل*
> *واكثر ادوات التواصل هو الكلام*
> *تخيلى بدراسات الكتاب المقدس بيدينا دكتور علامه بس لكبر سنه مش بيسمع*
> ...


 

نورت يا يوحنا

واحترم وجهة نظرك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *الحب يخفي كل العيوب *
> 
> *ومن يحب لا يري و من يحب بصدق لن يهتم *


 

نورت الموضوع بكلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *روزيتاااااا *​
> 
> *اولاً ازيك واخبارك اية ومبتسأليش ليه*​
> *نخش بقي في الموضوع *​
> ...


 

انا بخير يا قمر طول ماانتي بخير

وحشاني جدا

وميرسي خالص علي كلامك وعلي اللي قولتيه وفعلا ده كله بيحصل


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *بصى الحقيقه صعب*
> 
> *بس محدش عارف ارادة ربنا*
> *ويعدين كده هنتفاهم ازاى يعنى*
> *نضرب بعض ولا اية هههه*​


 


ههههههههههه نورتي يا قمر بمرورك الجميل وصراحتك


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> بس رايك اية انتى بقى
> 
> مش صاحبه الموضوع؟
> وطباخ الموضوع بيرد عليه بقى
> ههههه​


 

ههههههههه حاضر هرد اهو

بصراحة انا هدعي من ربنا اني ماقبلش حد كده عشان مش هستحمل اني اجرحه

وفي نفس الوقت مش هينفع اوافق عليه

عشان مش هيكون في تفاهم بنا انا برضه من النوع اللي يحب النقاش وكده هتبقي الحياة صامته

نتخانق ازاي بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (22 مارس 2010)

* من رأى انة فية كتير زواج من النوع دا ناجح*
*لانهم بيبقوا واخدين بعض على حب *
*ومحبة وحطين المسيح وسطيهم فى كل أمور حياتهم*
*وفى الحالة دى*
*اكيد الحياة بتستمر بينهم*
*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا ميسو يا قمر

رأيك جميل زيك


----------



## naal_2006 (23 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حاضر هرد اهو
> 
> بصراحة انا هدعي من ربنا اني ماقبلش حد كده عشان مش هستحمل اني اجرحه
> 
> ...




مشور على الموضوه ويعطيكي العافيه

بس رأيك شايفو شوي اناني 

انا بانسبه الي ما بحب الحكي وياريت الاقي زي هيك فتاه بتكون فتات احلامي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

naal_2006 قال:


> مشور على الموضوه ويعطيكي العافيه
> 
> بس رأيك شايفو شوي اناني
> 
> انا بانسبه الي ما بحب الحكي وياريت الاقي زي هيك فتاه بتكون فتات احلامي


 

ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك

بس مش موضوع انانية بس انا قولت وجهة نظري بالنسبة لطبعي يعني

وحضرتك بتقول انك مش بتحب الكلام وعايز كده برضه عشان ده طبعك فبتختار اللي يناسبك

وانا برضه اختارت اللي يناسبني يبقي فين الانانية دي بقي ههههههههههه كل واحد بيدور علي اللي يناسبه ويحس انه توأم روحه وانه هيقدر يكمل معاه حياته ومستقبله


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

*أسئله ليست صعبه

لكن الشباب أو الشابات كثير منهم يرفضها

لأنهم عاوزين شريك الحياه متكامل الفن والرسم


لو عاد بى الزمن هوافق حتى على شابه مشلوله

هى مادامت بنت المسيح وستصون بيتى ما المانع

وممكن جميله الجميلات ,,, بها عيوب تطفش الرجل من البيت

وتجله يكلره نفسه


شكرا لموضوعك الهاااااام جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكلام حضرتك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 مارس 2010)

روزى حبيبه قلبى ميرسى جدا على الموضوع
بس دا سؤال صعب جدا وأنا مش عارفه أجابته بصراحه وما أقدرش أقولك أه  أو  لا  لأنى مش عارفه المستقبل بس أنا عندى مشكله لو قلت أه  أصلى وذى ما أنتى عارفه أنا لوك لوك كتير فى الكلام فا بكدا مش ها أعرف اتفاهم معاه وهو ممكن ينجرح من كدا   ولو قلت لا أبقى بكدا  فى نظر نفسى مش حلو خالص لأنه أبن المسيح ذيى يبقى ليه أرفضه علشان حاجه هو مالوش دنب فيها حاجه ربنا خلقه بيها
حيرتينى ياقلبى


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

كلامك جميل يا حبيبتي

ومعاكي حق هو فعلا سؤال صعب واجابته اصعب

ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الرقيق اوي زيك


----------



## jmj (25 مارس 2010)

في بنات في منتهى الجمالوالاناقة
وبنات في منتهى الادب 
وبنات في منتهى الرقة
وبنات بشخصيات قوية ورائعة
بس للاسف ما في وجود للبنت اللي بتملك كل هذي الصفات مع بعض
انا صادق في كلامي لو في بنت بتملك هذي الصفات انا راح اتزوجها اليوم قبل بكرة حتى لو كانت بكماء

وبرايي انها ما تتكلم بتكون بنت اشبه باحجية ما راح تمل منها لانك راح تظل تحاول تفك رموزها واسرارها وتكتشف حاجات جديدة عنها كل يوم وما راح يروح الشغف والحب بينكم طول حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2010)

روزي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

jmj قال:


> في بنات في منتهى الجمالوالاناقة
> وبنات في منتهى الادب
> وبنات في منتهى الرقة
> وبنات بشخصيات قوية ورائعة
> ...


 
ميرسي لرأيك الجميل

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> روزي
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

نورت يا ارق كليمو

ربنا يعوضكح


----------



## jmj (25 مارس 2010)

ربنا يسعدك انتي كمان
بس انا كان عندي استفسار عن موضوع اذا بتقدري تساعديني فيه


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

jmj قال:


> ربنا يسعدك انتي كمان
> بس انا كان عندي استفسار عن موضوع اذا بتقدري تساعديني فيه


 

اتفضل يا جميل قول اللي انت عايزه

ولو اقدر اساعدك مش هتأخر عليك


----------



## jmj (25 مارس 2010)

انا عضو جديد وشفت انو بقدر اضيف ناس بقائمة اصدقاء وما عرفت كيف
وكمان كيف بقدر انشئ موضوع جديد


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

jmj قال:


> انا عضو جديد وشفت انو بقدر اضيف ناس بقائمة اصدقاء وما عرفت كيف
> وكمان كيف بقدر انشئ موضوع جديد


 

اوك يا جميل انت منور المنتدي كله

حاضر انا هكتبلك شرح وابعتهولك في رساله خاصه

من عنيا يا جميل


----------



## jmj (25 مارس 2010)

يسلم عنيكي


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

بص يا جميل انا هبعتلك هنا

لكتابة موضوع جديد

بتدخل علي اي قسم انت عايزه وليكن مثلا المنتدي العام طبعا اي قسم بتنزل فيه موضوع لازم يكون مناسب للقسم بتاعه

مثلا هتنزل ترنيمة هتروح في قسم الترانيم

قصة هتروح لقسم القصص والعبر 

لو اقوال اباء هتروح في قسم اقوال الاباء

لو موضوع ومش عارفه مكان مناسب ليه بتحطه في المنتدي العام

مثلا جيت انت وفتحت المنتدي العام عشان تنزل موضوع اول لما هتفتح القسم هتلاقي مواضيع الاعضاء

وبص كده في اخر الصفحة هتلاقي كلمة ​


اضغط عليها هتتفتحلك صفحة بيضة بعنوان *إنشاء موضوع جديد*

وتحتها مكتوب العنوان ومكان فاضي هتكتب عنوان موضوعك

وتحت العنوان هتلاقي شريط الادوات لتنسيق الفقرة اللي هتكتبها يعني تكبر الخط والالوان والتوسيط بتاع الموضوع كل ده موجود عندك في شريط التنسيق ده



وتنزل في الصفحة الكبيرة البيضة دي وتكتب الموضوع بتاعك كله

وبعد ماتخلص خالص


هتلاقي تحت عبارتين




اعتمد الموضوع الجديد وبكده خلاص هيتحمل وهينزل للكل يشوفه

او معاينة المشاركة لو دوست عليها بتخليك تشوف الموضوع قبل ما يتعرض لو كنت نسيت مثلا كلمه او عايز تزود حاجة وبعدها تدوس اعتماد المشاركة

وبس كده يا جميل ده بالنسبة لكتابة موضوع جديد

بس اهم شئ شوف موضوعك يتناسب مع انهي قسم ونزله في مكانه الصحيح

اما بقي اضافة صديق

هتختار العضو اللي انت عايزه

وهتضغط علي اسمه وبكده هتدخل في الملف الشخصي بتاعه

هتلاقي من فوق كده اسمه وتحتيه عضو او عضو مبارك

وتحتيهم كلمتين

ارسال رساله وجنبها  كلمة قوائم العضو

دوس علي قوائم العضو هتلاقي قائمة تنزل اختار منها او حاجة وهي اضافة الي قائمة الاصدقاء

وخلاص ما عليك انك تنتظر الموافقة بقبول الصداقة

ياريت اكون قدريت اشرحلك

ولو في اي شئ ابعتلي  تاني وانا اشرحلك

​


----------



## jmj (25 مارس 2010)

يعطيكي الف عافية
الك مني شكر كبير يا روزي :94:


----------



## ضحكة طفل (26 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
اولا 
شكرا ليكي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ثانيا
المشكله مش في اني اوافق عليه من ناحيه كفتي احلام
المهم انه اكون بصاله ازاي لو نظرت عطف يبقي غلط كبير
وعلي فكره الناس اللي فقدين الكلام والسمع دول اكتر ناس عصبين وحساسين جدا
انا اعرف ناس كتير كده
عايزين معامله خاصه وقبل ماتوفق او ترفض لازم تكون تعرف  اشارتهم ومتعامل معاهم كويس جدا
ومن هنا بس تقدر توافق او ترفض
اجابتي لو حصل
هقول يارب واللي هيقوله ربنا هعمله
مع ثقه في ان البيت هيرفض بس لو ربنا عايز لتكن ارادة الله وليس كاارادتي انا الانسان الخاطي
شكرا يكي ولموضوعك ياسكر
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

jmj قال:


> يعطيكي الف عافية
> الك مني شكر كبير يا روزي :94:


 

العفو يا جميل

كلنا هنا اخواتك لو محتاج اي شئ

ويلا بقي عايزه اشوف مواضيعك معانا

عشان اطمن انك فهمت شرحي الملخبط ده ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> اولا
> شكرا ليكي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> ثانيا
> ...


 

نورتي يا ضحكة يا قمر

ميرسي لمرورك ورأيك

ربنا يسعد ايامك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 مارس 2010)

_لو انا حبيت الشخص ده اكيد هقبله بكل ما هو عليه دون شك لكن لو مش بحبه اكيد نووووووووووو_
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر علي رأيك الرقيق زيك


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2010)

*بصراحة هقبل بية وهقبل بية وهقبل بية
لاني طلاما حبيتة اكيد تواصلت معاة
مو شرط اشارة او لمسة
لكن حبي هاد هو بمثابة حياتي كلها
بتكون ملكة
واكيد هجتهد بكل الطرق اني اتواصل معاة واسعدة زي ماهو اسعدني بوجودة في حياتي

*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2010)

كلامك جميل اوي يا جوجو

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


----------

